
Adding ERC20 Support to Coinbase - caoxuwen
https://blog.coinbase.com/adding-erc20-support-to-coinbase-fe9cba6782b
======
ada1981
Hmm... so does this mean coinbase users will be able to send / receive erc20
from their wallets?

We are about to launch an actual tropical Island with an erc20 token and this
would be good news.

~~~
a_d
“We are about to launch an actual tropical Island with an erc20 token and this
would be good news.”

Super interesting comment. How can I learn more about your project?Are you
doing this as a reg D offering? (With Securitize or polymath?)

Definitely one of the most interesting thing I have heard in a while :-)
therefore curious to learn more...

(I have been thinking of a similar project, but didn’t move beyond research)

~~~
ada1981
I just replied to your email. Would love to hear your ideas and invite you to
join our community.

------
earlz
Good on Binance for finally putting a fire under Coinbase

~~~
hw
Coinbase is just playing catch up at this point. They started years ahead of
Binance and it's surprising how far behind they are now in comparison to
Binance. Chalk it up to regulation or them just resting on their laurels, but
with Binance coming up with fiat-crypto pairs and setting up their operations
and banking in Malta, it will only be a matter of time before Coinbase's
advantage as a fiat onramp to altcoins becomes irrelevant.

~~~
proofofmoon
Fiat onramps will remain important because they drive the majority of
mainstream adoption. Setting up a fiat on-ramp in an alternate jurisdiction
invites a poker Black-Friday style government intervention
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Scheinberg#Ac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Scheinberg#Accounts_seized)).

------
swyx
Does this mean token trading is coming to Coinbase?

~~~
paulsutter
This will be for the upcoming flood of SEC registered security tokens, not the
existing ICO tokens which the SEC frowns upon

~~~
repomies6999
Flood? I'm not that convinced rhat there will be a lot of entrepreneurs
willing to go through the sec process for their token.

~~~
charlesdm
You're thinking too small. Think smaller and larger cap stocks deciding to go
public through a token instead of through an IPO (where they generally lose 5
to 10% of their capital raised to an underwriter, and as was seen with the
Dropbox IPO, was priced way too low)

~~~
np_tedious
This probably makes sense. I've wondered looking at coinmarketcap.com which
tokens every could possibly be adding. The top by market cap are: EOS (a
placeholder until they're mainnet goes live), TRX, and USDT. None of which
seem like good candidates for coinbase or even gdax listing

~~~
charlesdm
Very few of the current altcoins excite me. But I like Bitcoin and Ethereum
(Ethereum partially for the reason mentioned above). The tokenisation of
assets could be an interesting development.

------
B1narySunset
Will this impact services like Radar Relay in any way?

~~~
rargulati
It's hard to say, but likely no. Radar Relay is a decentralized exchange.
Coinbase is a centralized exchange. They're competing for mostly different
sets of folks. If Coinbase actually releases ERC20 token trading, it would
have more of an impact on exchanges such as Kraken, Binance, and Pol.

------
LAMike
Will they use ZRX?

------
geeostation
Hopefully they'll get to alternative tech such as DAGs like the block lattice
of Nano or Tangle of Iota.

Nano in particular could use a fiat ramp as the first and only crypto to be
instant and feeless. Nano could be the one that takes cryptos mainstream -
which is Coinbase's mission statement as well

~~~
CryptoPunk
DAG-only chains are very experimental and have unresolved game theoretic
vulnerabilities.

IOTA resolves it for now with a centralized coordinator while Nano seems to
just be counting on no one attempting to exploit its vulnerabilities until its
developers come up with a solution.

They are not ready for major commercial use and there's no guarantee they ever
will be.

If a DAG-only protocol can be shown to be secure, it could be a major
breakthrough for distributed ledger scalability.

